# gto gets stares



## nygoat (Jan 20, 2006)

You know it is funny but I live in the northeast and most of the time people don't really notice my goat. I drive it to work and back when it isn't snowing. It is funny though recently I have either been stopped at a light or on the freeway and have had some funny incidents. First one was some lady who was next to me at a light in her toyota camry and pulled forward a little so I inched forward to see who was driving and it looked like a 40 yr old plus woman. She is grinning over at me and I thought ok either she likes the car or hears the loud exhaust and is shaking in her boots, lol. I have had a few people comment on the car when I am pumping gas. The other night had to be the weirdest. I am on the freeway and these kids, college-aged I believe are in a subaru outback wagon and are next to me, the passenger staring wildly at me. So I figure ok I'll step on it and I blew them off. But they didn't have enough and proceeded to stay up next to me on the freeway after I had slowed down. I am thinking ok either they love the GTO or they hate it. Either way, I knew who had the cajones. Has anyone had funny or strange episodes like that? Maybe it is part of that Car and Driver B*** about mustang being more aesthetic and appealing. Just curious. I am a little older at 35 and wonder should I be in a more refined car such as a M3 which has as much speed but is all about class and a name. Do older guys look like they should be in a suv or sedan? I bought the gto because it was inconspicous , people know what it is and is fast yet affordable. My uncle had a 87 buick gn when I was a kid and loved it. It was humble, but every car afficonado knew what it was. My gto is my take on my generation of a fast car. Hope that the new concept like the Camaro will definitely appear.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I consider the GTO a very refined car. Refined cars can have big V8's and dual exhaust too.  

I love the underdog image of the goat, cause every review magazine hates it so much. They can claim they're unbiased all they want, but in the end all the comparos are about two things, looks and whether or not it's a GM vehicle.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I find a lot of people stare at the GTO.
Maybe they like the 6.0 litre badge?
Once they realize it is not a G6, it gets respect.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine's yellow. Gets starred at all the time. (no bragging intended!):cool


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

When I pass people at 55mph in second gear I usually get a look.  Sometimes I even get a hand gesture.:rofl:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Worst stare I've gotten was on Interstate. Was letting my son drive (18), and a Mustang GT pulled up beside and just glared at him for a few seconds, then eased on ahead. 

He looked at me, I looked at him, and as painful as it was, I had say "Don't even think about it!"

Gotta be a good role model for the lad


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know if I could have done that, I'm too much of a show off. But great control on your part...


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Mine's yellow. Gets starred at all the time. (no bragging intended!):cool


Same here ...and love it!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I enjoy mysterious affect as most dont know what it is. If it weren't for my SAP rear bumper, there isn't one thing on the car thats leads anyone to beleive its a GTO. I put the Holden badges on the rear deck lid and installed the side repeater lamps where the GTO badges were. When I pull up next to someone they always look and I think they're trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Wife and I were on the way home on I-20 from Vicksburg, MS and in no particular hurry. Crusin' along about 70 and these two young fellers (about 17 or 18) in a ricer come zoomin' up from behind in the left hand lane and throw on the binders when they recognize the Goat. They ease up beside us, look the car over and then take a look at my 59 year old grey hair and the wife's grey hair, shake their heads, floor it and are gone. We both had a good laugh knowin' that these guys are thinking, "What a waste". Little did they know that I like a little fun now and then, but that day wasn't the day. -Jim


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had the usual good comments at lights and gas stations, but the one that caught me off guard was in a grocery store parking lot. As I got out a well-to-do nice looking mom and her 10 year old son walked by and the kid was giving me a thumbs up with compliments. Some kids are just raised right I guess. :lol:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Just today I had a kid on a scooter taking pictures with his camera phone while I checked my mail in my apartment complex. There's a group of young guys (11-15) who always give the thumbs up and mouth "nice car" when I go by. I know they're just kids, but the respect doesn't stop. They do this _every time I see them._ Odd considering most kids are jacka$$es these days.

Anyway, today was one of the days that I did an obligatory burnout for the kid taking the picture and his friend. Remember how cool that would've been when _I_ was their age


----------



## gtoidiotswitch (Feb 13, 2006)

*6.0 Try Me!*

I love the looks I get. I've got the Torrid Red! HOT!
I live in a town where 4 bangers are everywhere. Normally they just smile when I let them pass me. If a Mustang ever gets beside me, even if it's a 4 and not the GT, I make sure I make it to the next light before them.
Fix
Or
Repair 
Daily!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyway, today was one of the days that I did an obligatory burnout for the kid taking the picture and his friend. Remember how cool that would've been when _I_ was their age[/QUOTE]


That would have been so cool when I was a kid!arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The 1st month I had mine I was parked at a McDonalds when 2 cops parked a few spaces down walked up and just stood at my doorside. I rolled down my window expecting to hear that I have a light out or a plate out of date, or something like that. The first one said "Sir, is this your car?" "Yes." Then the second one cut in "Man! Weve never seen one of these up close!! can we look inside? Can you pop the hood? :cool


----------



## rgraulic (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a cop pull up next to me, motioned me to roll down the window, So I did and asked him if he wanted to race! He laughed and said he could never catch me. We talked until the light turned green Of course I let him go first.

Columbus,GA:cool :


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> I enjoy mysterious affect as most dont know what it is. If it weren't for my SAP rear bumper, there isn't one thing on the car thats leads anyone to beleive its a GTO. I put the Holden badges on the rear deck lid and installed the side repeater lamps where the GTO badges were. When I pull up next to someone they always look and I think they're trying to figure out what it is.



Word.

When I stay in a Hotel and have to ID which car is mine, I write "2004 Holden Monaro."

:cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Worst stare I've gotten was on Interstate. Was letting my son drive (18), and a Mustang GT pulled up beside and just glared at him for a few seconds, then eased on ahead.
> 
> He looked at me, I looked at him, and as painful as it was, I had say "Don't even think about it!"
> 
> Gotta be a good role model for the lad




You are stronger than me. My son(7 years old) wants a GTO when he graduates college. I told him if he does what I expect I will give him mine. 

Good to fill them with values young!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Word.
> 
> When I stay in a Hotel and have to ID which car is mine, I write "2004 Holden Monaro."
> 
> :cool



I still like the comment the cop gave



"other"



HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had quite a few acknowledgements in my car.. Had a 60 yr old lady give me a thumbs up at wally world when I had 1200 miles on my car.. Had a vette guy give me a thumbs up at a light bout 2 weeks ago, that made me smile.. just yesterday I had 2 guys in a wrx give me 2 thumbs up as I was cruising thru the mall parking lot.. I love the sound of the car as its going by the parked cars.. I've had countless people at lights inch forward to read what it says on the fender under the mirrors.. I was chilling in the hooters parking lot waiting for a friend.. I was parked under the street light and these guys come out of hooters and are walking towards my car and my windows were cracked.. I could hear them saying "Damn that car is clean" "Wow that car looks good" "Hey thats the new GTO, that thing looks mean" and the last guy put a big smile on my face "Damn I want one, is that the 6.0 liter, yep it is.. I love it" I rolled down my window and thanked them and proceeded to talk to them cause they started asking questions and wanted to check out the interior.. So far everyone that sits in my car says that its the most comfy interior they have sat in.. They all love it.. I didn't get half this much attention in my BMW and I had all kinds of cosmetic upgrades to it..


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Groucho said:


> When I stay in a Hotel and have to ID which car is mine, I write "2004 Holden Monaro."


But it's not a Holden Monaro. No matter how much you cover it up, it will always be a PONTIAC.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Starrbuck said:


> But it's not a Holden Monaro. No matter how much you cover it up, it will always be a PONTIAC.



Wrongo, n00b.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Here we go again.
GM V-body?
Lets all be friends.:cool


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Acutally I find that I hardly get stares or asked about the vehicle because it does not attract attnetion which is what I want because mine is an outdoor goat and does not have a garage to live in but it works out perfect. The only time any knows what it is if they are a car buff other than that its a Grand Am on some serious anabolic steriods. :lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I acutally get looks all the time with mine! I had a Minis Cooper S this morning on my way into work that took a good, long, hard look at it while we were at a stop light. I think at first he was going to try and race me and then back out....lucky him!:lol:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I acutally get looks all the time with mine! I had a Minis Cooper S this morning on my way into work that took a good, long, hard look at it while we were at a stop light. I think at first he was going to try and race me and then back out....lucky him!:lol:


I don't know you, but maybe they're not looking at the car!:rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I don't know you, but maybe they're not looking at the car!:rofl:



arty:  :willy: :rofl: Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Here we go again.
> GM V-body?
> Lets all be friends.:cool


Not to worry. This subject has been flogged to death.

I don't fault whathisname for his n00bishness.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

About a month ago I was driving through a mall parking lot, I looked a couple that were walking down a row of cars, he was staring so hard at my Goat that he walked right into the bed of a truck, its was the funniest damn thing I had ever seen!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:rofl:


BlownGTO said:


> About a month ago I was driving through a mall parking lot, I looked a couple that were walking down a row of cars, he was staring so hard at my Goat that he walked right into the bed of a truck, its was the funniest damn thing I had ever seen!


Ya gotta love it when that happens!:rofl:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I acutally get looks all the time with mine! I had a Minis Cooper S this morning on my way into work that took a good, long, hard look at it while we were at a stop light. I think at first he was going to try and race me and then back out....lucky him!:lol:


I am pretty sure yours is a different situation than most people experience on this board.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

No if I could only get all the ladies to do the same thing!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

You can hate the game, but you can't hate the player gentleman! Besides, I'm sure they were looking at the car...


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Time to ask big Ern for his opinion.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> Time to ask big Ern for his opinion.


Go ahead...I ain't skeered!!!!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> You can hate the game, but you can't hate the player gentleman! Besides, I'm sure they were looking at the car...


I dont know about you but I LOVE the game :willy: , and considering that the person that was distracted and walked his happy ass into an F-350 was a guy, I REALLY hope he was looking at the car! lol :cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> I dont know about you but I LOVE the game :willy: , and considering that the person that was distracted and walked his happy ass into an F-350 was a guy, I REALLY hope he was looking at the car! lol :cheers


For your sake I HOPE he was looking at the car!!!!!:rofl: :willy: :rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> For your sake I HOPE he was looking at the car!!!!!:rofl: :willy: :rofl:


You would be staring at me tho, you would be thinking "That is one HOT man in that GTO!"

jk


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

That guy has to be a nomination for jackass of the year.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:lol: :rofl: :lol:


DallasSleeper said:


> That guy has to be a nomination for jackass of the year.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> That guy has to be a nomination for jackass of the year.


It was so funny, hand in hand with his GF and.....THUD! hahaha


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope you weren't drinking anything in your car, it would have been hell to clean up the spray.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> I hope you weren't drinking anything in your car, it would have been hell to clean up the spray.


Hahahaha thank god no! I just barely hung onto my Spearmint Trident!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I should have told the girl her BF was a tool and she should just get in the car, might have worked actually!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

If your luck is like mine, not a chance.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> If your luck is like mine, not a chance.


Aren't you being a little hard on yourself?


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Aren't you being a little hard on yourself?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you said "hard on" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you said "hard on" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Ok...you just sounded like Bevis...or is it Butthead?!?!?:lol:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Come to Butthead...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:rofl:


DallasSleeper said:


> Come to Butthead...


:rofl: :rofl: :cheers :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Come to Butthead...


Bwhahahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> Come to Butthead...


ah hu hu hu........ah hu hu hu


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

EllisJuan said:


> ah hu hu hu........ah hu hu hu


Very Nice!!! You're going to fit in with this group!!!!


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Very Nice!!! You're going to fit in with this group!!!!



..


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the herd EllisJuan!


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks fo the welcome. I just picked her up 6 days ago. Traded in my '02 s2000 and have not regreted the decision yet.

BTW, im in Tallahassee, FL. I probably called your dealership while I was in the hunt.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:lol: Who did you talk to so I may kill them for missing your business!!!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I bet it was big Ern. Thats his A$$


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> I bet it was big Ern. Thats his A$$


I don't think so...he knows that I'd hurt him...BADLY!!!!!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I don't think so...he knows that I'd hurt him...BADLY!!!!!


Oh hurt me next PLEEEEEASSE!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> I bet it was big Ern. Thats his A$$



In case you missed it. I DON'T MISS BUSINESS!!!!!! GOAT Girl is normally smacking me in the nack of the head for selling them so low!!!!!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> Oh hurt me next PLEEEEEASSE!


No $hit I will bring the spatula and baby oil...arty:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I should NOT be this turned on at work!!!! lol jk


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Mr. Dealernut sir, you werent supposed to read that...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow...this conversation took a wierd turn...but I like it!arty:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Wow...this conversation took a wierd turn...but I like it!arty:


A Kinky one are ya! I bet you like it! Our PM's have been pretty hot and steamy too!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

:lol: Is she sending you messages about leather and whipped cream too? I feel so cheap now.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

What?!?!? I have no clue what you're talking about!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

This thread has officially been hijacked.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> :lol: Is she sending you messages about leather and whipped cream too? I feel so cheap now.


Oh no, dont worry, only about strawberry sauce and wooden paddles, no biggie. We just started, leather will get brought up sooner or later!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Can we get back on subject....what is the subject? Oh yeah! GTO Stares! Anybody? Anbody? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Can we get back on subject....what is the subject? Oh yeah! GTO Stares! Anybody? Anbody? Bueller? Bueller?


Any miles we put on, we will just take back off.......we'll drive home backwards!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Classic movie


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> Classic movie


That was a sweet ferrari in that movie!:cool


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG yes, I about died when they destroyed the fake, im glad I knew that it wasnt the real one!


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

Actually I have not seen another on the road ever here in N. Va even though they are going out of local dealers fairly quick a I have been told. I do get to blow the doors of the W. Virginians going 50 MPH in the left lane on Rt. 7 though. Problem is I don't think they see me!


----------



## ironsides2005 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a thin line between being paranoid and actually being aware of driving an attractive car. I'd say you have a mix of both and to what degree do you let yourself be carried away by a show offish attitude and need for recognition is what tips the balance. 

Reality is that you car is an attractive powerful car with a commanding pressence. Yes, the car gets lots of aknowledgements and praise on the street.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I drove past two boys.. 14-15 years young. They both stoped and looked as I drove by.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

*45,*



Groucho said:


> I don't fault whathisname for his n00bishness.


WTF is up with the namecallling? Apparently you do fault me. It's just beyond me why you feel you have to be so different that you have to pull the Pontiac stuff off when there are only ~45,000 of these cars around to start with. What exactly are you trying to say? You must really crave attention. You probably weren't cuddled enough as a child.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> WTF is up with the namecallling? Apparently you do fault me. It's just beyond me why you feel you have to be so different that you have to pull the Pontiac stuff off when there are only ~45,000 of these cars around to start with. What exactly are you trying to say? You must really crave attention. You probably weren't cuddled enough as a child.


DAMN!!


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> DAMN!!


I didn't start it.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Good God look out


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

If you dish it out, you better be able to take it.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> If you dish it out, you better be able to take it.


:agree


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

It's starting to get ugly in here !!!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have always liked Groucho. He adds smart and interesting content to this forom, and is always one of the first to help someone when they need it. (including myself.) BUT....downing on the name brand for which this forum represents IS an easy way to stir up bad feelings.:cool


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

...yet it's apparently a-ok to down others.

And the name brand for which this forum represents is GM's Pontiac GTO.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Here we go....


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to go finish watching the race while this one blows up...


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I pulled in my local Rite Aid late one evening and there sat a couple ricers with there neons/LEDs flashing so I parked about 5 spaces away and reved up before I got out and noticed all looking my way when I went in. On the way back out 3 of them prob. 18yo were looking at the GTO and and 1 says is this running the 4.8L or the 5.3L? so I just smiled and said a 3.5 V6 one agreed and said his uncles had the 5.3L but didn't handle good because of the front wheel drive, and that his stock Neon could out handel the GTO :willy: "whatever" not telling any diff. I turned off the T/C backed up grabbed a handfull of first gear and drifted sideways through the lot and left them 2 big black marks to scratch there heads at..:lol: :rofl: they all looked liked like this poor guy-->:willy:......


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> I pulled in my local Rite Aid late one evening and there sat a couple ricers with there neons/LEDs flashing so I parked about 5 spaces away and reved up before I got out and noticed all looking my way when I went in. On the way back out 3 of them prob. 18yo were looking at the GTO and and 1 says is this running the 4.8L or the 5.3L? so I just smiled and said a 3.5 V6 one agreed and said his uncles had the 5.3L but didn't handle good because of the front wheel drive, and that his stock Neon could out handel the GTO :willy: "whatever" not telling any diff. I turned off the T/C backed up grabbed a handfull of first gear and drifted sideways through the lot and left them 2 big black marks to scratch there heads at..:lol: :rofl: they all looked liked like this poor guy-->:willy:......


That is priceless!!!!!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Should have played it off and said you have not seen a Neon that could hang with you yet, and gotten them to cough up some money for a beating.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> Should have played it off and said you have not seen a Neon that could hang with you yet, and gotten them to cough up some money for a beating.


:agree BOOYAH!!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> Should have played it off and said you have not seen a Neon that could hang with you yet, and gotten them to cough up some money for a beating.


Ditto :agree too.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ya know I should have, but I just had to see look on there faces, and I would have loved to been there when they had to tell there g/f they didn't know what they was talking about! Atleast now when I pass 'em they give me a thumbs up, so they must have done there homework!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

But that free gas money would have been nice:cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I love it.


----------

